# Not just a jumper



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh, my goodness! That is a beautiful horse.


----------



## califcowgirl (Oct 13, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

how lovely!!!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

He's soooooooooooooooo georgous!!!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Good looking guy! Really like him!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

It is always nicer when you yourself actually bred him. I was there when he foaled and I knew I had something nice right from the getgo.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow, he's gorgeous. That's so cool that you have had him since he was born. I'm a little new to this forum so I don't know that I have seen pics of him jumping.


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

whats his name?age?breed? curious on this GORGEOUS horse!!


----------



## nascarcats (Aug 5, 2008)

Where can I find one?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

IrishRider said:


> Wow, he's gorgeous. That's so cool that you have had him since he was born. I'm a little new to this forum so I don't know that I have seen pics of him jumping.


Here he is jumping.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

in the second and fourth photo is that drool hanging from his mouth? . . . but he very pretty drool and all =)


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL Drool is very, very acceptable.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice! And drool is a good thing in dressage  (it's pretty gross when the horse has just eaten hay though)


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Here he is jumping.


He's quite a lovely horse.

Speaking of drool, why is it acceptable in dressage? Is it acceptable in H/J?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

IrishRider said:


> He's quite a lovely horse.
> 
> Speaking of drool, why is it acceptable in dressage? Is it acceptable in H/J?


If the horse is working the bit properly and correctly flexed for dressage the saliva glands in the horse will be active and moisten the bit. A horse should not have excessive drool but a whitening of the lips is good and some may fall off.

In h/j because the head/neck is not usually flexed in the same manner it will not appear. Also hunter requirement has a longer more open frame to be "right" for them so drooling would be considered a "bad" thing.

Just a matter of what is wanted in each discipline.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

can some say gorgeous! XD


----------

